# consultation notes from another physician



## Karma (Apr 3, 2008)

Dr. A asks Dr. B to consult a patient. Dr. A sends all notes and records to Dr. B. Can Dr. B use Dr. A's notes for the HPI, ROS, PFSH, exam, etc?


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 3, 2008)

No, the provider must obtain those by way of his/her staff or directly servicing the patient.  Those elements (using someone else's notes) are tallied in the MDM segment of the E/M service.


----------



## Karma (Apr 3, 2008)

kevbshields said:


> No, the provider must obtain those by way of his/her staff or directly servicing the patient.  Those elements (using someone else's notes) are tallied in the MDM segment of the E/M service.



Thanks kevbshields, that's what I thought, just wanted to make sure.


----------

